# A Full Set



## BrentWin (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's a set of calls (single reed, double reed and goose) that I made for a local guy that I watched become a water fowler when he was a skinny little kid about 30 years ago.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1673_zpsb67a200b.jpg

Reactions: Like 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 17, 2014)

Dibbidy dibbidy dang, that trio is a masterpeice. He won't use them will he? He will display them, right. They be 2 purty to use.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 17, 2014)

Very handsome looking calls !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Jan 18, 2014)

Those calls look awesome! Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 18, 2014)

Great lookin callers ,,iam sure he will like them

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks guys,

Ray, he'd better use them. I didn't make them to be wall flowers. I want my calls out in the mud and the blood.

Dave, I don't flair the exhaust to increase back pressure, That makes them easier to run for the average guy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dgwmd56 (Jan 27, 2014)

Those are gorgeous

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 28, 2014)

WOW don't know how I missed these. Superbly done. Went to the Kansas City Turnathon and learned all about them goose calls and flutes!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a great looking set!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 28, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> WOW don't know how I missed these. Superbly done. Went to the Kansas City Turnathon and learned all about them goose calls and flutes!!!!



I wanted to make it to the Turnathon, it's only about 150mi west of me, but work wouldn't allow it.

I'll give you a tip. Start with SR1 guts in your goose calls. They are the easiest to set up and the most forgiving. Get your design worked out with them and then branch out to other guts.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 28, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> I wanted to make it to the Turnathon, it's only about 150mi west of me, but work wouldn't allow it.
> 
> I'll give you a tip. Start with SR1 guts in your goose calls. They are the easiest to set up and the most forgiving. Get your design worked out with them and then branch out to other guts.




Thanks Brent that's what gooseforsupper led me to believe also!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 28, 2014)

Brent - Those are just classy. Hats off man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

